# Toronto - One a Day



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

With all the wonderful 'photo a day' threads, I thought I would join the craze and post some of my own photos of my hometown, Toronto. 

So...let's begin shall we?











*Photo #1 - Toronto's Skyline* 

The Toronto skyline as seen from the west, taken at dusk. The body of water shown is Lake Ontario, which borders Ontario in Canada and New York state in the United States. Lake Ontario is one of the five Great Lakes of North America (Superior, Huron, Michigan and Erie are the others). The photo is taken from Humber Bay Park West, which is located on a peninsula which juts out from the mainland. The red dot on the map (lower left corner) indicates where the photo was taken in relation to downtown Toronto.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #2 - High Park* 

This photo was taken in High Park, after one of Toronto's heaviest snowfalls in years. It is the largest park in Toronto at 161 hectares. The park has many family themed attractions, such as tennis courts, playgrounds, baseball diamonds, soccer fields, restaurants, gardens, a zoo, a museum, a trackless train, an outdoor pool and an amphitheatre. Grenadier pond, which is located in High Park is quite historic, after British grenadiers fell through the thin ice while defending the city during the War of 1812. It is said to be 'bottomless' due to the amount of mud. The park was owned by the Howard family until 1873, where they handed it over to the city of Toronto.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice shots!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love your work, Marcanadian!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Thanks TB. Your photos are quite inspiring as well. 


*Photo #3 - Pearson International Airport* 

This is from Toronto's Pearson International Airport. The airport is located 27 kilometres west from downtown Toronto. As of 2006, Pearson International is the 29th busiest airport in the world, handling about 31 million passengers. The photo was taken inside Terminal 1, the newest terminal which was completed and opened in 2004. The new terminal was designed by the world renowned Skidmore, Owings and Merill. This is one of the art pieces found inside the terminal.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #4 - Royal Ontario Museum* 

The picture today is of the addition to the Royal Ontario Museum. The Michael Lee-Chin Crystal was designed by Daniel Libeskind and was cladded in 25% glass, 75% aluminum. The Crystal opened in 2007 to mixed opinions. The ROM is the fifth largest museum in North America, and largest in Canada, housing more than 6 million items.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful pics! Look forward to checking this thread daily


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

smexy rom pic, was just there last friday! :banana2:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #5 - The Disterilly District* 

The Disterilly District is located just east of downtown and comprises of 13 acres of land which contain more than 40 heritage buildings and 10 streets. The District is home to the largest collection of Victoria era industrial architecture in North America. The district housed the alcohol brewing company Gooderham and Worts, until 1990. In 2003, the district was reopened to the public with great appeal, containing art galleries, restaurants, and cafes, all of which are open to the public. A current condominium project is well underway right beside the Disterilly, in the hopes to bring more pedestrian traffic to the area.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #6 - HTO Park (Toronto's Urban Beach)* 

This is Toronto's HTO park (Toronto's Urban Beach). The area features a long sand pit and a grassy knoll with yellow umbrellas and Muskoka chairs. The park opened in June 2007 with great success, as the Toronto's Waterfront Revitalization continues.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Shanghaiboy said:


> Damn thats so lame!....Toronto is like village if u will gone to compare with SH.......
> 
> Toronto sucks!


Obviously...what's ur point?

Nice thread, Marcanadian. I like the map placemarking.


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

Toronto is one of the greatest citys in the world...! I want to move there one day to Toronto


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Shanghaiboy said:


> What's my point? My point is that Shanghai is bigger and better city than Toronto!!! :banana:


If you have nothing to contribute to this thread, LEAVE!


----------



## Joe P (Jul 19, 2006)

Shanghaiboy said:


> Damn thats so lame!....Toronto is like village if u will gone to compare with SH.......
> 
> Toronto sucks!


:stupid:

Damn you're so lame!......Your intelligence in that post is like a village compared to most posters in this forum.

You suck!



Obviously, Toronto's skyline is not as big and glamorous as Shanghai's but that doesn't necessarily mean it sucks. I could compare Shanghai's skyline to New York's and say it looks like shit.

EDIT: I've read some of the idiot's posts. Seems like another mentally challenged troll.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Shanghaiboy said:


> What's my point? My point is that Shanghai is bigger and better city than Toronto!!! :banana:


You don't need to troll in my thread or in the Toronto forum. If you don't like Toronto, then keep it to yourself. And I doubt you have even been to Toronto.


----------



## PFloyd (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's pm the administrators to get this Shanghaiboy banned. He is obviously a troll. Guys, do not even bother responding to him. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Something tells me Shanghaiboy will not be making any more trouble. Thanks for the headsup, PFloyd. I check his other 19 entries and he is indeed a bona fide troll.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #7 - Old City Hall* 

This is Old City Hall, located at Nathan Phillips Square in Toronto. The building was city council from 1899 to 1966, when the New City Hall was built. The clock tower stands at 104 metres or 340 feet. Plans were made after the New City Hall was built to destroy the Old City Hall, and make way for numerous skyscrapers, leaving the clock tower as a monument. Public outrage had stopped the project, as the Old City Hall now houses criminal courts for Toronto and Ontario.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #8 - New City Hall* 

Toronto's New City Hall is one of the city's most recognizable landmarks. It was designed by Finnish architect Viljo Revell and built in 1965. It also sits in Nathan Phillips Square, right to the north west of Old City Hall. The east tower is 99 metres tall, while the west is 79 metres tall with the council chamber sitting in between. The structures are often called the Eye of the Government, because when viewed above, an unblinking eye can be seen. 
Nathan Phillips Square holds many festivities, such as the New Years countdown, the Cavalcade of Lights, and Doors Open Toronto in which the city's unique and historic landmarks are open free to the public.


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe P said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Damn you're so lame!......Your intelligence in that post is like a village compared to most posters in this forum.
> 
> ...


Glamorous? id say more tacky and cheap looking. big does not mean good especially when talking abou a hole like shanghai. toronto is better x1000000


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #22 - Canadian National Exhibition * 

The Canadian National Exhibition is Canada's largest fair with over 1.3 million visitors annually. It is held in Exhibition Place and began in 1879, always being held toward the end of summer. This is also the grounds in which BMO Field is located in (see photo #11). The fair offers midway rides, parades, a working farm, sports, food, shopping, Kids world, events, and a three day air show. Some of the events include: Human Cannonball, Superdogs show, Horse show, Garden show, Petting zoo, SportZone, and an Aerial Acrobatics & Ice Skating Show.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #23 - Canadian National Exhibition * 

Another shot of the CNE at sunrise this time, before all the action begins.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #24 - Humber Bay Arch Bridge* 

The Humber Bay Arch Bridge is a cycling and pedestrian bridge which was completed in the mid 1990's. The length of the bridge is 139 metres encompassing two steel pipes which form an arch that is suspended 21 metres in the air. It was designed by Montgomery and Sisam Architects of Toronto and connects the former Old Toronto and Etobicoke, both of which are now part of the almagamated city of Toronto. The bridge is part of the Martin Goodman Trail, Toronto's section of a northern Lake Ontario wide multi use pathway.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #25 - St. Andrew's Church* 

St. Andrew's Church is one of Toronto's most historic churches. It is a Romanesque Revival Presbyterian church which was erected as the church of Scotland in the Town of York in 1830. The congregation still maintains Scottish roots, when they celebrated their 175th anniversary in 2005.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #26 - The Hockey Hall of Fame* 

The Hockey Hall of Fame is an ice hockey museum downtown. It holds exhibits about the history of ice hockey, players, teams, NHL records, memorabilia, and trophies including the coveted Stanley Cup. The Hall was established in 1943 and located in Kingston, Ontario. In 1961, the Hall moved to Exhibition Place. The Hall then outgrew its location, finally moving to the former Bank of Montreal site which is where it currently sits. The Hockey Hall of Fame has inducted 238 players so far.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #27 - View From City Hall* 

This is the view looking southwest from atop city hall.


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

please, a tip. Post the maps with a legend in hybrid mode so out of towner's know where to go to find these shots


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Sure thing. I try to relate the location to downtown also, so that of towners have an idea of where it is. 

*Photo #28 - The Old Mill* 

The Old Mill is one of Toronto's most historic neighbourhoods. Located next to the Humber River, it was a hunting and fishing area for Native Canadians before the European Etienne Brule discovered the area in 1615. In 1793, the King's Mill was built to manufacture lumber for the town of York, making it Toronto's first industrial building. Numerous fires caused the structure to be rebuilt again. On the first day of the first world war, the Old Mill was opened to the public, which featured walk out patios, gardens, and fireplaces in all guest rooms. Today, the Old Mill acts as a banquet hall for weddings, special ceremonies, business parties and other events. In 2001, the Old Mill Inn was opened to accommodate hotel guests, built in the same architectural style as the rest of the Old Mill.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #29 - Rogers Centre* 

The Rogers Centre, formerly known as the Skydome is home to Major League Baseball's Toronto Blue Jays, the Canadian Football League's Toronto Argonauts as well as many other events such as concerts and conventions. The stadium was the first of its kind to have a fully retractable roof, as well as a 348 room hotel in which 70 overlook the field. The stadium was built after a cold and wet CFL football game at Exhibition Stadium, which motivated the development of a new venue. The Rogers Centre was opened in 1989, holding a capacity of abou 50,000 people. The attendance record is officially 68,237 people after Wrestlemania 18 in 2002. After Rogers Communication bought the stadium in 2005, the name Skydome was dropped officially becoming the Rogers Centre.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I have never heard of the Old Mill.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

It's a nice place to just relax, away from the hustle and bustle of Toronto. The good thing is that the Old Mill subway station is directly south of it, so it allows for easy access to downtown and vice versa.


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

> Originally posted by Skybean:
> I have never heard of the Old Mill.



Really? I had my wedding reception there. Perfect for our winter wedding with the roaring fires in the banquet hall. Sunday brunch is an all you can eat buffet - reserve ahead - or you will be in line for 45 minutes.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

and in the fall it is very close to the place on the Humber River where the salmon run upstream to spawn!


----------



## AltiusAltiusAltius (Sep 20, 2002)

Dundas Square?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Not the best picture of Yonge/Dundas, but I am hoping to venture out and snap some new pictures soon. 

*Photo #30 - Yonge-Dundas Square* 

Yonge Dundas square is a public square at the busiest intersection in Canada. It was opened in 2002 designed by Brown and Storey Architects, opposite the Eaton Centre (Toronto's downtown mall) and near Ryerson University. The centrepiece of the square are two rows of 10 fountains. The fountains are meant for play, since the water quality has been deemed safe. The square is surrounded by numerous buildings, including the Eaton Centre, Hard Rock Cafe, Toronto Life Square, and the new ChumCity Building. The square is a popular destination for teenagers, due to the amount of retail lining the streets and malls. Toronto Life Square (the building pictured here) is a retail, office, and entertainment complex including such stores as Future Shop, AMC theatres, and the restaurant Wolfgang Puck (opening soon). The exterior of the structure is covered with numerous advertisements and video screens, causing some criticism, including that of Toronto Star's Christopher Hume who called the building a "nasty, grey, dark bunker". The building's exterior is now completely covered, so the photo posted here was the structure in progress. Nevertheless, the area remains to be one of Toronto's hottest destinations.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

great photos, thanks


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #31 - Toronto Islands* 

The Toronto Islands are a series of small islands in the Toronto shore of Lake Ontario. The islands are home to many recreational activities, a small amusement park called Centreville, residential communities, yacht clubs, beaches, bike and walk pathways, public marinas, and the Toronto City Centre Airport. The islands are connected to the mainland via ferries. These islands are the largest car free urban community in North America, as bicyclists make it a popular destination. The islands area is about 230 hectares, comprising of the main islands: Centre Island, Algonquin, and Olympic. Ward's Island is actually just the east portion of Centre Island. The islands were originally a 9 kilometre sandpit peninsula formed by lakeshore currents. A violent storm in 1858 separated the peninsula from the mainland. Over time the islands will disappear, but special anti-erosion techniques are put in place to slow that down. There are 262 cottage homes on the islands, including two schools and one church. There are numerous beaches on the island, the most famous being off of Hanlan's Point where "clothing is optional". Toronto City Centre Airport is used for civil aviation such as private aviation and flight training. In 2006, Porter airlines was opened to provide flights to nearby cities such as Ottawa and Montreal. The airline is planning to offer flying services to New York soon. Pictured here, is one of the islands many bridges and quiet spots.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #32 - Toronto Islands* 

The Toronto Islands as seen from a rooftop condominium. You can see one of the ferries on its route.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #33 - Toronto Transit Commission* 

The TTC is Toronto's public transit system which operates buses, subways, streetcars, and rapid transit lines. The TTC operates 149 above ground routes, 69 stations, and roughly carries about 1,500,000 people a day. However, ridership figures exceed 2.46 million a day. The TTC is the third most heavily used transit system in North America, only after New York's and Mexico City's. Three major subway lines serve the Toronto area. The station pictured here is St. George Station, which lies on the Bloor-Danforth and University-Spadina lines.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I really want to see the Toronto Islands the next time that I am in Toronto.

The picture of the Toronto Life Square building is nice since you took the picture of it during construction. How does it look nowadays?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

TLS looks like this now. (Photo by VoiceofReality at UrbanToronto.ca)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #34 - One King West* 

One King West is a condominium/hotel in the financial district. The tower is built on an existing building (seen here), the 1914 Dominion Bank building. The tower stands at 176 metres (51 storeys). Developed by Toronto real estate buff Harry Stinson, there are 500 suites inside the building. When viewed from the side, it is one of the slimmest buildings in the world.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #35 - Front and Yonge Streets* 

In this photo, you can see some of the past destinations in this thread including One King West (photo 34), Yonge Street (photo 10), and the Hockey Hall of Fame (photo 26).


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #36 - Canada Life Building* 

The Canada Life Building is one of the most historic office buildings in Toronto. The Beaux Arts style building was built at 98 metres (321 feet), including the weather beacon up top. Built in 1931, it was the headquarters of Canada's oldest insurance company, Canada Life. The weather beacon attached to the top of the tower was installed in 1951 and is updated four times daily.

Weather Beacon Signs:

Steady Lights - Steady Temperature
Lights running up - Rising Temperatures
Lights running down - Falling Temperatures
Green - Fair 
White flashing - Snow
Red - Cloudy
Red flashing - Rain


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #37 - Objects in Mirror Are Closer Than They Appear* 

I thought this was a neat shot, taken on Lakeshore Boulevard looking back toward the city.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #38 - Osgoode Hall* 

Osgoode Hall houses the Ontario Court of Appeal, the Superior Court of Justice, and the Law Society of Upper Canada. The six acre site was bought in 1828 by the Law Society. The original building was completed in 1832 and was named after William Osgoode who was the first Chief Justice of Upper Canada (now the province of Ontario). The building was updated and expanded many times over the years. The fence surrounding the perimetre of the Hall was built to keep livestock out of the grounds. Today, the fence and the Hall itself are both Toronto landmarks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What an excellent job you are doing of covering our city, marcanadian!! Well done!!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the mirror shot.

Great pics kay:


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Fabulous thread!
I wish I would have found it earlier.
Great work and educational.
I'll be checking it out every day.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Toronto is such a cool city 

The waterfront (with the a few exceptions) seems so, industrial. Are there any plans to redevelop the area? It would be nice to see the huge freeway sunk, new little housing developements comissioned, the rainway lines either elevated or sunk as well etc. etc. - at the moment it seems like this prime land is 'wasted' - redeveloping it would be such a blessing.

So, are there any plans to do so at all?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.



Maelstrom said:


> Toronto is such a cool city
> 
> The waterfront (with the a few exceptions) seems so, industrial. Are there any plans to redevelop the area? It would be nice to see the huge freeway sunk, new little housing developements comissioned, the rainway lines either elevated or sunk as well etc. etc. - at the moment it seems like this prime land is 'wasted' - redeveloping it would be such a blessing.
> 
> So, are there any plans to do so at all?


The Gardiner Expressway has been a heated topic of debate for a while now. There's nothing planned right now, but a lot of Torontonians think it should be buried. Of course that would cost millions and put the city through havoc during the process. 

There are many things planned for the waterfront, including new low rise condominiums, walkways, and numerous parks. 
This is a good site to find what you're looking for.
http://waterfrontoronto.ca/index.php?home=true


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #39 - Harbourfront Centre* 

The Harbourfront Centre is one of Toronto's cultural facilities. Established in 1972, it became a non profit organization in 1991 with funding coming from sponsors, donors, and government grants. The facility was built to increase tourism in Toronto after Expo '67 in Montreal was heavily funded by the federal government. Camps, the Music Garden, the Power Plant Art Gallery, and the seasonal Natrel skating rink (pictured here), are situated within the area.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #40 - Bay Street* 

Bay Street is the centre of the financial district (see photo #18) and is Canada's equivalent to New York's Wall Street. The street is named after how it connected Queen Street to a bay in the Toronto Harbour. The intersection at Bay and King streets is the epicentre of the business district with four major office bank towers towering above (CIBC, BMO, Scotia, TD). 
The intersection at Bay and Bloor is in the most expensive shopping district in Canada (see photo 19). Bay and Bloor is also where the Bay TTC subway station (see photo #33) is located, making it a hub of activity. This picture was taken looking north from Queen and Bay, as the City Hall would be directly to the left.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #41 - Commerce Court North* 

Commerce Court North is part of a four building cluster downtown and is occupied by the Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce. The North building was built in 1930 designed by Pearson and Darling. This 34 storey tower was the tallest in the British Commonwealth until 1962. This picture was taken inside the lobby of the building, featuring its stunning ceilings.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #42 - Commerce Court West* 

Commerce Court West is part of a four building cluster downtown and is occupied by the Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce. The building is 239 metres (777 feet) at 57 floors. Designed by Pei Cobb Freed and Partners, the building was completed in 1972.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #43 - Toronto Skyline* 

The Toronto skyline again from the Toronto Islands.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #44 - Grand Prix of Toronto* 

The Steelback Grand Prix was an annual car racing event held from 1986 to 2007. The track was 11 turn and 2.8 kilometres long and took place at Exhibition Place every July. The name was previously the Molson Indy, but Molson dropped out sponsorship as Steeback took over. Unfortunately, the racing event was cancelled for the 2008 season, with no confirmation of being revived again.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great work, Marccanadian!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Thank you. 

*Photo #45 - Looking Northwest* 

This is just the view from the rooftop of a midrise condominium downtown. It is looking toward the northwest view, and the density beyond the central core.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #46 - Scotia Plaza* 

Scotia Plaza is located in the financial district and comprises of two main buildings. The historic Bank of Nova Scotia was built by Mathers and Haldenby and completed in 1951. It stands at 115 m (377 ft) tall. 
The taller, modern building is 68 storeys tall and was designed by WZMH architects. The office tower was built using concrete, not steel, and the exterior facade of the tower is made out of Napoleon granite. At 275 m (902 ft) tall, it is Canada's second tallest building (after First Canadian Place in Toronto). It was constructed in the late 80's and continues to one of the boldest towers in the skyline.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Wow, I didn't know that.

*Photo #59 - "Metropolis" Nail Art* 

"Metropolis" nail art inside New City Hall. It's a pretty neat art installation, although I've seen people plucking out the nails and taking them home as souvenirs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That artist who did that work of nail art died just a few years ago.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #60 - Casa Loma, Bloor* 

Another shot looking north towards Casa Loma which was built for Sir Henry Mill Pellatt in 1914. Queens Park is cut off to the right (Ill get a better picture of it), which houses Ontario's legislature.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #61 - Queens Quay* 

Queen's Quay (pronounced "key") is a prominent street that skirts along Toronto's downtown waterfront area. The street was originally commercial in nature due to the many working piers along the waterfront. It has been extensively rebuilt in the past two decades with high-rise condominium, retail and institutional development.

Attractions along the stretch include: 
Queen's Quay Terminal
Harbourfront Centre 
Toronto Police Marine Headquarters 
Toronto Island ferry docks 
Redpath Sugar 
Captain John's floating restaurant 
Music Garden


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #62 - Storm in Toronto* 

A rooftop shot of the skyline looking west as storm clouds approach.


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

Marcanadian said:


> ...The street was once recognized as the longest street in the world at *1,896 kilometres*, and is the dividing line between the west and east roads in Toronto.


Huge city, eh? :lol:

Great pictures of a great city! kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#62 pic is Great :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Kim André said:


> Huge city, eh? :lol:
> 
> Great pictures of a great city! kay:


Yonge starts at the waterfront and ends at Rainy River, Ontario which borders the state of Minnesota. So it's quite a long road even though the whole thing obviously isn't in Toronto. 

*Photo #63 - Royal Bank Plaza and Brookfield Place* 

Royal Bank Plaza's facade is actually coated in 24 karat gold, which acts as an insulator to cut heating costs (because why spend thousands heating the tower when you could cover it in valuable gold?!). There is over $1 million worth of gold in its glass. The south tower stands at 180 m (591 ft) while the North Tower has a height of 112 m (367 ft). Brookfield place also consists of two towers, one at 261 m (856 ft) and the another at 207 m (679 ft). Both of the taller towers of the complexes are pictured here.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I'm not sure whether I will be online tomorrow, so I'll post tomorrow's photo today. 

*Photo #64 - The Gardiner Expressway* 

The Gardiner Expressway extends from the junction of Highway 427 and the Queen Elizabeth Way in the west to the foot of the Don Valley Parkway (DVP) in the east, just past the mouth of the Don River. East of Dufferin Street, the roadway is elevated, running above Lake Shore Boulevard east of Bathurst Street. For some years, the Gardiner has been the subject of controversy, with repeated calls from some citizens and politicians to demolish it or move it underground. One recent tunnel proposal was part of a wide-ranging report presented by the Toronto Waterfront Revitalization Task Force in 1999. Lack of municipal funds and political will have repeatedly stalled such plans. The demolition of the elevated Gardiner was estimated at $750 million. The tunnel proposal would leave the downtown without an east-west express for several years. It would not only cost $2-3 billion but also require a toll for several years to help recoup the costs and it has drawn unfavorable comparisons to Boston's Big Dig. All dismantling projects require the $245 million Front Street extension as a prerequisite.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

very beautiful torontonesian pictures. I was shocked seeing so wonders.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Royal Bank is one of my favourite towers in town!

Nestor, I love the word you coined -_ "torontonesian"_! It is great!


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Taller said:


> The Royal Bank is one of my favourite towers in town!
> 
> Nestor, I love the word you coined -_ "torontonesian"_! It is great!


Really,as my english is a desaster I don't know how to call Toronto's people
First I thought "torontonian" but in spanish sounds offensive a little bit, it's like to say sillian foolian(silly, fool).Perhaps it can be "toronter", "torontine","torontish","torontalic"or "torontese" ha ha ha
I need help. I'm crazy ha ha ha !
greetigs from Chile!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #65 - Stretch of Condos* 

The stretch of condos that line the lake just west of the Humber Bay Bridge (photo 24).


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

nestor morales said:


> Really,as my english is a desaster I don't know how to call Toronto's people
> First I thought "torontonian" but in spanish sounds offensive a little bit, it's like to say sillian foolian(silly, fool).Perhaps it can be "toronter", "torontine","torontish","torontalic"or "torontese" ha ha ha
> I need help. I'm crazy ha ha ha !
> greetigs from Chile!


LOL! No, your English is great!! I just found "torontonesian" to be an amazing sounding word and I like it!!  We would say "Torontonian", which is a less glamorous word! hehehe!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #66 - The Humber River* 

The Humber River is one of two major rivers on either side of Toronto, the other being the Don River to the east. It was designated a Canadian Heritage River on September 24, 1999. The Humber collects from about 750 creeks and tributaries in a fan-shaped area north of the city. They join north of Toronto and then flow in a generally southeasterly direction into Lake Ontario at what was once the far western portions of the city. Étienne Brûlé was the first European to encounter the Humber while travelling the Toronto Carrying-Place Trail. Brûlé passed through the watershed in 1615 on a mission from Samuel de Champlain to build alliances with native peoples. The Trail became a convenient shortcut to the upper Great Lakes for traders, explorers, and missionaries. In 1954, Hurricane Hazel raised the river to devastating flood levels, destroying buildings and bridges; on one street, Raymore Drive, 60 homes were destroyed and 32 people killed. The bridge in the background is the Old Mill Bridge and was built in 1918.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #67 - North of the Financial District* 

Looking at the Toronto skyline north of the main cluster of towers. The picture was taken January 2007.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

nestor morales said:


> Really,as my english is a desaster I don't know how to call Toronto's people
> First I thought "torontonian" but in spanish sounds offensive a little bit, it's like to say sillian foolian(silly, fool).Perhaps it can be "toronter", "torontine","torontish","torontalic"or "torontese" ha ha ha


how about torontoholic for a fan of the city of toronto?


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

HD said:


> how about torontoholic for a fan of the city of toronto?


ha ha ha! It's funny. Torontoholic is a contraction of toronto and alcoholic?
I know Toronto must be very cold in winter so I imagine Toronto people drinking so much to stand low temperatures.They say canadienne make good whiskey.:cheers::lol:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #110 - The Lakefront* 

Down by the edge of Lake Ontario at sunrise.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #111 - East Downtown* 

This is just east of downtown, a few blocks away from Sherbourne which is where the picture was taken. The Distillery District can be seen in the top right corner, with one of the condominiums called Pure Spirit being built. Pure Spirit is just about completed today.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #112 - Rear of Osgoode Hall* 

This is the backside of Osgoode Hall, where a wide pathway takes you from Nathan Phillips Square to University Avenue.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #113 - Entertainment District * 

Part of the Entertainment District is located here, with the majority of the 300nightclubs being on Richmond street. The district is bordered by Queen Street West to the north, York Street to the east, Lakeshore Boulevard to the south and Spadina Avenue to the west, encompassing numerous attractions mentioned before such as the CN Tower, Four Seasons Centre and the Rogers Centre. The Roy Thompson Hall is also in the area (the sloped black circle building in front of the green buildings, Metro Hall). The hall opened in 1982 with renovations being done in 2002. The hall seats 3540 and features an impressive pipe organ built by Canadian organ builders Gabriel Kney of London, Ontario. The hall is also one of the main venues used by the Toronto International Film Festival, with many gala screenings held there each year. It is named after the late Roy Thomson, first Lord Thomson of Fleet and founder of the publishing empire Thomson Corporation.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Loving the shots, you're really covering the city, and doing it brilliantly as well!
Perhaps soon, once I move into the city proper and get a DSLR, you can point me out to some good snap locations!

Keep up the good work!

PS - I've always wondered what that white and light blue art deco-esque building on the other side of metro Hall in the previous post was. I remember checking it out last year...sadly I forgot what I had learned there


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Do you mean the Holiday Inn on King? It's considered an eyesore here on SSC, but I don't mind it too much. 

*Photo #114 - Skating at NPS* 

Every winter the Nathan Phillips Square fountain pool turns into a skating rink. This was taken this past winter and it's usually pretty busy despite the biting cold.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, that's the one. I think it's a bit of an eyesore as well, doesn't really fit...
Anyway, great shot of the Nathan Phillips Square rink! Your pictures really capture the ambience of the locales


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nathan Phillips square is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #115 - Snow!* 

A Toronto street completely covered in snow during one of this winter's biggest snow storms. This past winter was a record breaker in Toronto as the city hasn't seen this much snow in over 50 years. It's the exact opposite today, with temperatures tomorrow to reach about 30°C (86°F). We definitely have 'extremes' here in Toronto.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #116 - Skyline* 

Taken just a few days ago at Humber Bay Park again.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Always fun to wait and see what you come up with next! You really get around the town, marcanadian!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #117 - Royal Canadian Military Institute* 

In 1890, the Officers of the Toronto Garrison founded the Royal Canadian Military Institute with the then Governor General of Canada, The Earl Grey, as its patron. Earl Grey laid the cornerstone of the existing premises in 1907. 
Today, the heritage building is well known to the public as a 'city landmark' – an Edward edifice flanked distinctively by two 19th century cannons, with substantial space devoted to Museum galleries displaying exhibits drawn from the Institute's extensive collections, and a 30,000 volume research Library whose holdings include significant collections of primary documents relating to Canada's military history – some of which are unique, alongside a curatorial workshop and small research areas for visiting scholars. This is the lounge area of the building.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

I miss the snow :tongue4:. Thanks for the photos....I will be back....one day!:baeh3:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #118 - Palace Pier* 

The Palace Pier is the site of Palace Place and Palace Pier, both tied for the 27th-tallest building in Toronto. The name for the Palalce Pier complex comes from the original amusement pier located on the site of the current twin towers. Costing $1.25 million in 1927 dollars, the development was proclaimed as one of the biggest landmarks to ever be built on the Toronto waterfront and would be similar to the many amusement piers found along the coast in England. The proposed pier would include a 30,000-sq.-ft. ballroom that would accommodate 3,000 couples, a roller rink (converted for ice skating in the winter months), 1,400-seat theatre, an outdoor Band Pavilion seating 1,500, and several restaurants and souvenir stores. The pier was destroyed by fire in 1963, and the site later redeveloped into condominiums and a public park. A 1994 Etobicoke Historical Board plaque on the Waterfront Trail just west of the mouth of the Humber River is attached to what is left of the original Palace Pier dance hall.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #119 - Palace Pier Towers* 

These are the residential towers themselves, which got the name from the former pier.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #120 - ROM* 

Another picture of the Royal Ontario Museum from the intersection of Bloor and Avenue Road (University).


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #121 - Bloor West Village* 

Bloor West Village is a shopping district in Toronto located along Bloor Street consisting of more than 400 shops, restaurants and services. The businesses are all members of the local Business Improvement Association, which was founded in 1970 and is considered the world's first business improvement area.
The BIA has promoted a healthy shopping district on Bloor Street. One will find retailers such as Trixie's, Max's Market, Signature Shoes and New Balance, as well as world-class restaurants such as Villa, Bloom and Yumi Sushi. Additionally, the area is known for its coffee shops, as it is home to two Starbucks, two Timothy's, a Second Cup and a local coffee enterprise called the Coffee Tree. North of Bloor are two residential neighbourhoods: High Park North and Runnymede-Bloor West Village. To the south is the former village of Swansea. To the east is the large park of High Park. The area is served by Toronto's Bloor-Danforth subway line, with stops at Runnymede, Windermere and Jane, which runs underneath Bloor Street.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #122 - Harbourfront View* 

The view towards the city from the harbourfront on a cloudy winter day.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #123 - Brookfield Place Atrium* 

The open area of the atrium surrounded by a few stores and cafes.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #124 - Campbell House and New Canada Life Building* 

Campbell House is a historic house in downtown Toronto, Canada. It is the oldest remaining house from the original site of the Town of York and was built by Upper Canada Chief Justice Sir William Campbell and his wife Hannah in 1822. The home was designed for entertaining and comfort, and constructed at a time when the Campbells were socially and economically established and their children had grown to adulthood. The house is one of the few remaining examples of Georgian architecture left in Toronto and is constructed in a style in vogue during the late Georgian era known as Palladian architecture. In 1972 the last owners of the property--Coutts-Hallmark Greeting Cards Company--wanted to demolish the house in order to extend their parking lot. Prior to demolition the house was offered to anyone who could remove it from the property. A professional association of Trial Lawyers known as the Advocates Society, launched a campaign to save the building. Eventually it was arranged that the building would be moved to its current location at the corner of University Avenue and Queen Street West south of the Canada Life Building. With assistance from the Toronto Transit Commission maintenance trucks, the 300 ton home was moved 5305 feet northwest from Adelaide Street to the current location in 1972. The move was a major spectacle, and attracted a large crowd as several downtown streets needed to be shut down. Fully restored and it was reopened by Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother on April 1, 1972. Today, the home serves as both a museum and a club for the members of the Advocates Society.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #125 - Yonge and Richmond* 

Looking at the traffic and the arcade building's neon lighting scheme on a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #126 - Jazz* 

One of the newly completed condominiums, taken outside St. Michael's Cathedral.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

What direction were you facing when you took that picture of Jazz? I don't remember that condo from last Spring.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

South east I believe. It's on the plot between Mutual and Dalhousie streets. 


*Photo #127 - Direct Energy Centre* 

The Direct Energy Centre (formerly the National Trade Centre) is Canada's largest trade centre and a popular site during the Canadian National Exhibition. During the CNE, the building features many exhibitors selling their products. The IAMS Superdogs show is also a popular event which is held inside the convention centre.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Last year I went in there, and did a double take. It looks like a small airport terminal!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #128 - Panorama* 

Looking north of the city.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #129 - Panorama* 

Looking west into the the main cluster.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #130 - Disterilly* 

A shot of the Disterilly District. (See photo #5)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Last year I went in there, and did a double take. It looks like a small airport terminal!


Indeed :lol:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #131 - Yonge North* 

Looking north up Yonge Street.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #132 - Toronto Zoo* 

It opened in 1974 as the Metropolitan Toronto Zoo and is owned by the City of Toronto; the word 'Metropolitan' was dropped from its name when the cities of the Municipality of Metropolitan Toronto were merged to form the present-day City of Toronto. Encompassing 287 hectares (710 acres), the Toronto Zoo is the third largest in the world. It is divided into six zoogeographic regions: Indo-Malaya, Africa, the Americas, Australasia, Eurasia and the Canadian Domain. Animals are displayed indoors in tropical pavilions and outdoors in naturalistic environments, with viewing at many levels. It also has a Kids Zoo, Waterside Theatre and a Splash Island. The zoo is home to over 16,000 animals (including invertebrates and fish) representing over 491 distinct species. Pictured here, is the polar bear section of the park. This photo was not taken by me however. http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobcatnorth/40683655/


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #133 - Reflections* 

First Canadian Place and Scotia Plaza reflected onto a building on Adelaide street.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #134 - Crane and the City* 

The Bay Adelaide Centre crane, looking northeast. This was taken from the 54th floor of the TD Centre.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

The second last one is brilliant!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #135 - Ontario Science Centre* 

It is built down the side of a wooded ravine formed by one branch of the Don River. Planning for the centre started in 1961 during Toronto's massive expansion of the late 1950s and 1960s. In 1964 the famous Toronto architect Raymond Moriyama[1] was hired to design the site. The innovative design, consisting of three main buildings connected by a series of bridges and escalators, follows the natural contours of the Don River ravine, into which the Centre descends. Construction started in 1966 with plans to make it a part of the city's 1967 Canadian Centennial celebrations. It was officially named the Centennial Centre of Science and Technology. However construction was not complete in 1967, and the OSC did not open to the public until two years later, in September of 1969. In 1996 the province's first OMNIMAX theatre opened in an expanded entranceway area, and additional changes soon followed.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/graham_bell/513653178/


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #136 - Empire Sandy* 

Built in 1943, the Empire Sandy is a tall ship based in Toronto. The 200 foot long ship offers sailings for the public, chartered tours, including weddings and other events, on Lake Ontario, Lake Erie and along the St. Lawrence Seaway. During the winter travels to the Caribbean. Licenced by Transport Canada to carry 275 passengers, she is Canada's largest Topsail Schooner. The Empire Sandy was one of 1,464 Empire ships built or acquired for war service by the British Government. She began serving the Great Lakes as a cruise ship in 1982, and continues to this day.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #137 -Harbourfront* 

The harbourfront with Cityplace under construction in the background. Taken March 2007.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #138 - Ontario Place Skyline* 

The skyline as seen from Ontario Place.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #139 - Wonder Mountain* 

Wonder Mountain at Canada's Wonderland.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marcanadian said:


> *Photo #138 - Ontario Place Skyline*
> 
> The skyline as seen from Ontario Place.


Very nice


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures once again. Keep it up.


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice shots of your beautiful city!


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Marcanadian said:


> *Photo #142 - Skyline from Toronto Islands*
> 
> The more common view of the skyline from the ferry.


the first photo is amazing.

keep the work friends.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I really appreciate it. 

*Photo #153 - University Skyline* 

Taken from University during Doors Open. The street was closed to vehicles that day.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #154 - Skyscrapers* 

Some of the skyscrapers in the downtown core. The crane to the left is for Bay Adelaide which is now topped out (this picture was taken last year).


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #155 - The CNE* 

The Canadian National Exhibition opens today, so here is the Direct Energy Centre, where many exhibits are held.


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

thank´s for sharing, i liked toronto skyline,looks pretty cool from the lake.

Is Toronto the biggest city in Canada right?or maybe Montreal is more populated?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Toronto surpassed Montreal in the late 1970's to become the most populous city in Canada.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #156 - Mirvish Village* 

Mirvish Village is a commercial enclave in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. It is located on Markham Street, which is one block west of Bathurst Street, and encompasses the two sides of the street for one block south of Bloor Street. It is located within the Palmerston-Little Italy neighbourhood, within the "Old" City of Toronto. It's made up of a series of Victorian homes on Markham Street which now house independently owned shops, art studios, cafes, bookstores, boutiques and galleries. Between 1959 and 1963, Ed Mirvish of Honest Ed's bought up the east side of the block, immediately south of his store, with the intention of tearing down the houses and building a customer parking lot. Toronto's municipal government refused to issue a building permit; therefore, Mirvish converted the buildings into art studios and galleries with the help of his wife, Anne, a sculptor. Later, he purchased the houses on the other side of the street. His son is the owner of David Mirvish Gallery, which opened in 1963 as one of Mirvish Village's first shops; along with David Mirvish Books, the enterprises act as anchors to additional retail stores and galleries. By broken thoughts on Flickr.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #157 - Yonge and Dundas* 

Here is Yonge and Dundas again on a Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #158 - Scarborough Bluffs* 

The Scarborough Bluffs are an escarpment in Scarborough, Ontario along the shoreline of Lake Ontario. They run from the foot of Victoria Park Avenue in the West to the mouth of Highland Creek in the east. The escarpment forms the old shoreline of Lake Iroquois, formed after the last ice age. The bluffs were named after Scarborough, England by Elizabeth Simcoe, the wife of John Graves Simcoe, the first lieutenant governor of Upper Canada. The bluffs along Scarborough's Lake Ontario shores reminded her of the limestone cliffs in Scarborough, England. In her diary, she wrote, "The shore is extremely bold, and has the appearance of chalk cliffs, but I believe they are only white sand. They appeared so well that we talked of building a summer residence there and calling it Scarborough.A park created from fill has been built in the lake below the cliffside; named Bluffer's Park, it is accessible from the foot of Brimley Road.
Taken by by smilexrawr at Flickr.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #159 - Skyline Over the Gardiner* 

The skyline and the Gardiner taken from the Dufferin bridge last week.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #160 - The Prince's Gates* 

Often mistakenly called the "Princess Gates," the Princes' Gates were officially opened by princes Edward, Prince of Wales (later Edward VIII, King of Canada), and Albert, (later King George VI), on August 31, 1927, during that year's CNE. They were built to celebrate Canada's 60th anniversary of Confederation, and were originally to be called "The Diamond Jubilee of Confederation Gates." but the name was changed when it was found that the Princes were touring Canada the year of its dedication. First to pass through the gate was a Veterans Parade, a tradition that later became the annual Warriors' Day Parade.The gates are made of a mix of stone and concrete. The statue at the top of the arch is the "Goddess of Winged Victory," an interpretation of the original Winged Victory of Samothrace, designed by architect Alfred Chapman of Chapman and Oxley, and carved by Charles McKechnie. In her hand she holds a single maple leaf. There are nine pillars to either side of the main arch, representing the nine Canadian provinces in existence at the time of construction. Flanking the central arch are various figures representing progress, industry, agriculture, arts and science. The gates were designed by Chapman & Oxley in Beaux-Art style.
Taken by Horror With Eyeballs of Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #161 - The Big Drop* 

The 'Big Drop' is one of the many rides at this year's CNE.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^That last shot is perfect. Keep up the great work showcasing our amazing city!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #162 - Construction of RoCP* 

The construction of the Residences of College Park towers. Two phases are done now with the tallest, Aura (around 250 metres) approved.


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

LOOKS AWESOME,thanks


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #163 - 1 Bloor East* 

1 Bloor East is a mixed-use skyscraper by Bazis International Inc. Construction for the building began in the third quarter of 2008. The 81-story 1 Bloor East will be approximately 275 m (902,2 ft) tall. The proposal calls for a semi-transparent metal and glass oval tower, using advanced "green" environmentally efficient technology. The building will include 132 hotel rooms and 592 condominiums. 1 Bloor East will be located at the intersection of Bloor Street and Yonge Street. The tower will be located in Yorkville, an affluent and busy neighbourhood downtown. 

A panorama by dt toronto geek at UrbanToronto.ca showing the demolition of the existing buildings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marcanadian i cannot see photo #162


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Right click - Go to show picture. If it still doesn't work, let me know. 

*Photo #164 - Canada Life View*

The view from the Canada Life Building.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #165 - Ontario Place Lake View*

The view of Lake Ontario from the northern shores of Ontario Place.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #166 - Architecture*

This was taken on Yonge street. St. Michaels hospital is in the background but I don't know the building to the right.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #167 - Ryerson University*

Ryerson University, commonly referred to simply as Ryerson is a public university in Toronto. It has 24,000 full-time students, and offers undergraduate and graduate degree programs. In addition to offering full time Bachelor's, Master's and Doctoral degrees, the university also offers part time degrees and certificates through its Chang School of Continuing Education, with over 65,400 annual enrollments. The university has a large body of commuter students, with only 840 students living in residence across three residence buildings.Recently, the university has been undertaking the largest campus expansion in its history, with six new buildings constructed within the last decade and two additional constructions already announced. There has also been extensive renovation to several buildings, including the Ryerson Theatre, which is one of the largest theatres in downtown Toronto with over 1200 seats. The theatre is home to several Red Carpet premieres as part of the Toronto International Film Festival. Picture taken by Himy Syed at photopia.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #168 - TD Observatory*

The observatory on the 54th floor of the TD Centre.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #169 - Scramble Intersection*

The new scramble intersection at Yonge and Dundas. Traffic in all directions stop for about 30 seconds to allow pedestrians to cross any way they want. 
By Sam Javanrouh http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #170 - Waterclub and Clouds*

The Waterclub towers by the harbourfront against the sky.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #171 - Allan Gardens*

Allan Gardens is a park and indoor botanical garden in Toronto. The garden and the main part of the property was donated by George William Allan, a one-time Mayor of Toronto and long-time Senator. The park, one of the city's oldest (since 1858), is bounded by Jarvis Street on the west, Sherbourne Street on the east, Carlton Street on the north and Gerrard Street East on the south.In the centre of the park is a Victorian conservatory known as the Palm House, built in 1909 to replace the pavilion burned in 1902. Rare tropical plants from all over the globe are nurtured inside. Admission is free. The trees in the park represent the northern tip of the Carolinian forest with species such as black cherry, American beech, red oak, sugar maple and sassafras. Most are over one hundred years old. The park is home to three varieties of squirrel, the gray, the black, and, unique to this park, the red tailed black squirrel. The park is also home to the city's largest flock of pigeons, a roving peregrine falcon and a statue of Robert Burns.The University of Toronto greenhouse (1931) was moved to the site.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #172 - Skyline Over Gardiner*

Another quicky shot of the skyline over the Gardiner. I took a few more pics yesterday so I'll have more variety.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #173 - Canon Theatre*

The Canon Theatre began as the Pantages Theatre in 1920 as a combination vaudeville and motion picture house. Designed by the great theatre architect Thomas W. Lamb, it was the largest cinema in Canada (originally having 3373 seats) and one of the most elegant. The "new" 2200-seat Pantages reopened in 1989 with the first legitimate theatre production it had ever known, Andrew Lloyd Webber's musical The Phantom of the Opera, which starred Colm Wilkinson and Rebecca Caine and played at the Pantages for more than a decade. In July, 2001, Live Nation announced a pledge of support for the theatre from Canon Canada, Inc. In recognition of this pledge, which guaranteed the continued life and health of this important, historic and beautiful showplace, the theatre was been renamed the Canon Theatre.

Total seats (1920): 3373; (2005): 2295 
Seating: mezzanine, orchestra and boxes 
Entrance: 244 Victoria Street 
Secondary Entrance: 263 Yonge Street 
Owner: Key Brand Entertainment/Dancap Productions 
Managed by: Mirvish Productions


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #174 - King and Bathurst*

The intersection of King and Bathurst as seen from the 511 streetcar.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #175 - York and King*

Taken from the intersection of York and King. The Exchange Tower and First Canadian Place can be seen.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #176 - Filmport*

Filmport is a major film studio project in Toronto. When completed it will be the largest film studio in the city, and the first in Toronto capable of accommodating large blockbuster movies that previously could not film in Toronto. The studio is designed to accommodate the production of five simultaneous mid sized feature films, or two massive projects. The largest soundstage will be 4,000 square metres. When completed, it will be the largest soundstage in the world. There will also be six smaller soundstages. The studio will also house an array of office space and ancillary services. The most notable planned structure for the site is the office and event space designed by British architect Will Alsop, best known in Toronto for the unique design of OCAD's expansion. Initial work on the complex began in August 2006 and the first phase opened on August 20, 2008. The second phase of the project is slatted for completion is 2010. The entire project will cost some $275 million. The Toronto International Film Festival also started yesterday. From Tony Bock of the Toronto Star.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. With university starting I've had some things to do first. I probably won't be posting daily anymore, but still frequently. 

*Photo #177 - View from Bathurst Bridge*

The view of the skyline and financial core to the left and Cityplace to the right.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Excellent view, again. I'm busy recording where you took those pictures to go and visit some of the spots when I come to T.O. next summer.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #178 - Sam the Record Man*

Sam the Record Man is a Canadian record store chain that, at one time, was Canada's largest music recording retailer, with 130 stores. The Internet age, the competition with the powerful HMV (HMV stores lowering prices in stores near Sam the Record Man locations) and other factors, forced the chain into bankruptcy on October 30, 2001, although its flagship location remained in business until 2007. The chain was first launched in 1937 by Sam Sniderman, as a record department in his family's existing radio store in Toronto.[1] In 1961, the store moved out to its own location on Yonge Street, and its location at 347 Yonge Street has become a Toronto landmark. The Yonge Street location was always noted for its kitschy signage. On January 18, 2008, Ryerson University officially acquired the property for future expansion of its nearby campus. Taken by SimonP on wikipedia.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

excelent pictures.

does anyone knows how much it is the price for get the top of the CN TOWER?

me and my friend are planning to go next january 2009.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Sam Sniderman
His grandson went to my old school


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here are the prices for the CN Tower: http://www.cntower.ca/portal/SmartDefault.aspx?at=841

*Photo #179 - Don Jail*

The Don Jail is a provincial jail for remanded offenders in the city. It is located in the Riverdale neighbourhood on Gerrard Street East near its intersection with Broadview Avenue. It gets its nickname for the nearby Don River. The Toronto Jail was built between 1862 and 1865 (predating Canadian Confederation by two years) with most of the current jail facilities being built in the 1950s, although a jail has stood on the site since 1858. Designed by architect William Thomas in 1852, its distinctive façade in the Italianate style with a pedimented central pavilion and vermiculated columns flanking the main entrance portico is one of the architectural treasures of the city and one of very few pre-Confederation (1867) structures that remains intact in Toronto. Originally constructed to house 275 prisoners, its "rated capacity" is now 550, and its average prisoner load is about 620. It is often overburdened by a large number of arrested persons awaiting arraignment. It does not hold any persons actually found guilty of an offence. By SimonP of Wikipedia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures, keep it up. I like the history behind the buildings that you give.



thomyorke26 said:


> does anyone knows how much it is the price for get the top of the CN TOWER?


If I remember correctly, it was about $22 including taxes for the standard observation deck (the big one), and about $28 including taxes for the very top observation deck (a smaller one above the big one). With the higher price option, you get to go to both decks, so it's definitely worth getting the $28 pass in my opinion.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #180 - Looking East on Queen*

Looking east down Queen street towards Old City Hall and the Cadillac Fairview tower.


----------



## Toronto2008 (May 2, 2008)

thomyorke26 said:


> excelent pictures.
> 
> does anyone knows how much it is the price for get the top of the CN TOWER?
> 
> me and my friend are planning to go next january 2009.



google is your friend

http://www.cntower.ca/portal/SmartDefault.aspx?at=841

OR


the ride up is FREE*




*= you have to buy a meal from the 360 restaurant first, which will end up costing you more but atleast you get a meal out of it!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Don Jail is a grim, creepy building... but somehow it is sort of thrilling to walk around it. I visited the outside of the old part a couple of summers ago, at dusk, and I could have sworn there were ghosts around the building!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I haven't done this in a while...might as well bring this thread back from the dead.

*Photo #181 - Humber River*

Fishers on the Humber River in the west end during fall last year. During the winter, the river freezes and the surrounding area is filled with huge chunks of ice.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing Toronto!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #182 - Don Valley Brickworks*

The Don Valley Brick Works is a former quarry and industrial site located in the Don River valley. Currently the buildings sit mostly unused while the quarry has been converted into a city park which includes a series of naturalized ponds. The Don Valley Brick Works operated for nearly 100 years and provided bricks used to construct many well-known Toronto landmarks, such as Casa Loma, Osgoode Hall, Massey Hall, and the Ontario Legislature. The buildings are currently undergoing restoration, courtesy of Evergreen, a national charity dedicated to restoring nature in urban environments. 

The Don Valley Brick Works were created in 1889 by the Taylor brothers. Evergreen, a Canadian non-profit organization whose activities have included stewardship of the Don Valley Brick Works site since 1997, plans to develop the abandoned buildings into a cultural centre with a focus on the environment. Evergreen will lease the "industrial pad" portion of the site from the Toronto Region and Conservation Authority to renovate several of the existing structures and construct one new building, to be called the Centre for Urban Sustainability. $20 million of the project's $55-million dollar budget has been pledged by the federal government under the Canada Strategic Infrastructure Fund, and the Province of Ontario has contributed an additional $10 million. The construction process began in November of 2008.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Toronto kicks ass!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Humber River. Regards.*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #183 - Gardiner Museum*

The Gardiner Museum is the only museum in Canada devoted exclusively to ceramic art. It is located on Queen’s Park just south of Bloor Street in opposite the Royal Ontario Museum. The nearest subway station is Museum.
Founded in 1984 by George R. Gardiner and his wife Helen Gardiner, designed by Keith Wagland, the museum has been described as a "jewel box of ceramic treasures". The Gardiner Museum underwent a $20 million renovation, reopening in August 2006, with KPMB Architects (Kuwabara, Payne, McKenna and Blumberg) and was awarded the Pug Award for Best Commercial Architecture in 2006. Its permanent collection of over 2,900 pieces, includes works from the Ancient Americas, Italian Renaissance, English Delftware, Chinese and Japanese porcelain, European porcelain, and a Contemporary gallery. In addition to the permanent collections, the museum mounts three temporary exhibitions per year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos @Marcanadian kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the best North American cities. Canadian cities are quite similar to their American counterparts in terms of urban structure but seem to have a different vibe, a more European one.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments everybody. :cheers:

*Photo #184 - One Saint Thomas*

This street scene can be found on Avenue road looking at One Saint Thomas, a newly completed condominium in the trendy neighbourhood of Yorkville.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments everybody. :cheers:

*Photo #185 - Distillery District Art*

I captured some art at the Distillery District. The tower is Pure Spirit, a condominium development.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome @Marcanadian... your photos are really awesome


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I must say I agree especially about the more "European" vibe!


PortoNuts said:


> One of the best North American cities. Canadian cities are quite similar to their American counterparts in terms of urban structure but seem to have a different vibe, a more European one.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Europe is so large and diverse that it is hard for me to picture Toronto encapsulating an 'European' vibe. However, while traveling in Europe there have been a few cities that remind me of home; namely, London, Amsterdam and Berlin.

Great photos Marcanadian!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments everybody. :cheers:

*Photo #186 - Skyline*

The Toronto skyline as seen from the Palace Pier area.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #187 - Humber Bay Park*

This is Humber Bay Park during sunset.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Photos


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Photo #213 - Sherbourne*

The intersection of Sherbourne and Front streets.


----------



## FortRougeboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Say, Marcanadian, I just came across your thread and enjoyed the photos you have been posting, but what happened? I need another fix - nothing since last September. Hope to see more soon!


----------



## vsadmin (Feb 1, 2018)

this is by Queen and Spadina, the street to the west of Kinton Ramen. 










Lee


----------

